# Zeva's first thunderstorm!



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

When she heard the first real rumble of thunder, she kinda looked up and barked a few times, but since then, she's been rock steady. Just chewing on her rawhide and laying down. No more barking and whining. Nothing. 

Sadie, she was very reactive during thunderstorms and would all but crawl up my butt if I let her. Lady, she didn't react to anything lol. I think Pepper would get wiggy too. 

I'm so proud of Zeva. So far, nothing seems to make her nervous. She's a little dog reactive, but that's all. I think that's because of lack of exposure. Ppl see a GSD barking and they run the other way, never give her a chance. *sigh* We'll fix her  but she ADORES ppl, loves rubs and pets. :wub:


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

:happyboogie:Great job Zeva!!!!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Good job Zeva!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Great job!!! You must be incredibly proud of her.:wub:

What I did for my puppies since I got all of them during the winter...lol...was play ball with them during their first storms. During their first Fourth of July, I took them outside and played two-ball with them so they didn't know to be afraid. Worked like a charm.

To this day, my dogs sleep through fireworks, storms, and the odd earthquake.:laugh:

You know what they say about dogs picking up on people's fears? Yep, that skipped my dogs. I'm terrified of tornado weather and I'm a nervous wreck. You think my dogs would care or pick up my fear? Nope, they snore away. I love them anyway.:crazy:


----------

